# Guter Hip-Hop



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Da die meinsten Leute hier offensichtlich nichts von gutem, anspruchsvollem Hip-Hop halten, wollte ich mal fragen, was sich hier so drunter vorgestellt wird?

Meiner Meinung nach wollen die Leute hier einfache Reime, möglichst leichte Wörter, auf Audrücke und sexuelle Wörter muss zwanghaft verzichtet werden und außerdem muss er im Radio und im Fernsehen laufen, den Erfolg ist ein guter Indikator für die Qualität von Musik. Lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2010)

ALTER haste nicht langsam genug threads eröffnet? KEINER mag hier deine musik also fang nicht wieder damit an o.O

/reported btw


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Das war nur Beobachtung. Würd mich nur mal interessieren, ob meine Beobachtungen stimmen.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Bei jedem Scheiss Thread bekommst du nichtmal einen ordentlichen Text hin.
Es ist einfach nur "Jo, der ist gut.", oder "Der hat Kompetenz.", "Er ist bla, und blub" ... du bietest nichtmal eine Diskussionsgrundlage, geschweige, dass du andere Meinungen überhaupt akzeptierst.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Ich sag nur Ratm.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ich akzeptiere doch andere Meinungen, ich nehme sie nur nicht immer ernst. Mal ne Frage: Mit was kennst du dich wirklich gut aus?


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube langsam Taktloss schreibt aus einer geschlossenen Anstalt.... (Kein Witz oder ne Beleidigung, mein voller Ernst!)


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaube langsam Taktloss schreibt aus einer geschlossenen Anstalt.... (Kein Witz oder ne Beleidigung, mein voller Ernst!)


Stimmt nicht, hab meine Zimmertür gerade aufgemacht, als ich mir noch was zu Essen gemacht hab.


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, hab meine Zimmertür gerade aufgemacht, als ich mir noch was zu Essen gemacht hab.



Na dann wohl bekomms und gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Danke, wollt mich jetzt eh langsam mitm Buch in mein Bett verziehen.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere doch andere Meinungen, ich nehme sie nur nicht immer ernst.



Das ist dein Problem.
Sobald dir eine Meinung nicht passt, ist sie falsch und du stellst sie ins Lächerliche.
Genau deshalb kann man mit dir nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Wegen Brandgefahr geschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

